
Ionic Framework 4.0 is out - manucorporat
https://blog.ionicframework.com/introducing-ionic-4-ionic-for-everyone/
======
yingliu4203
Ionic is a wonderful APP framework. It is a joy to use it in our business
applications. You can see the app running in browser in seconds and live
update brings the best user experience. Cannot wait to use this new version
with Angular 7 -- a fantastic combination.

------
beckler
I've only deployed an app once with Ionic, and I only ever had one issue with
it.

For some reason, notifications on iOS devices would just stop working after a
few weeks. The only way to fix it was the re-upload the certificate for
notifications. Super annoying, and we never immediately realized it whenever
it started happening. I don't use Ionic anymore, so I don't know if that's
still an issue.

------
haolez
Can Ionic 4 run without Angular or React? It’s not clear to me if Web
Components + Ionic are enough to build a full app.

~~~
moltar
Sounds like it needs a router of some sort. I’m sure there are framework-
agnostic routers out there. Will need to create bindings for Ionic.

They mention that they are working on Vue and React integrations, so maybe can
use that code for inspiration.

------
thoughtpalette
Incredible release. Love that it's framework agnostic and
standardized/futureproof with components/api.

Gratz to the team!

